# Vögel am Haus und im Garten 2016



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2016)

Servus Vogelfreunde

Prosit ...

Wie siehts den nach der Knallerei bei Euch aus ?

Es hat nicht so viel geknallt wie im Vorjahr bei uns.
Ob deshalb auch die Vögel so zahlreich an der Fütterung erscheinen, es freut mich sehr  ...

Fakt ist ... die Knallerei dürfte GsD spurlos an ihnen vorüber gegangen sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Jan. 2016)

moin Helmut,
seit heute früh sind die __ Pieper wieder emsig,
es hat zu schneien begonnen. Neujahr war es
hier richtig unheimlich still..... auf der Hunderunde mittags
traf ich allerdings auf völlig verstörtes Rehwild, das nur
so durch die Gegend hetzte. All' den 'Tierschützern' sei gesagt,
dass diese dämliche Silvesterknallerei so was von überflüssig ist....
Es gibt genügend offizielle Veranstaltungen, da muss man privat nicht auch
noch rumballern....
Ich werde nachher noch die Vogelhäuser mit 'lecker Futter' auffüllen,
schließlich sollen die Pieper auch nicht darben.


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2016)

Servus Eva Maria



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Christopher (3. Jan. 2016)

Dieser Fasan muß wohl solch ein Hunger haben,das er die Scheu vor den Menschen abgelegt hat.
Der ist mir vom Teich bis zum Haus nach gelaufen.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2016)

Christopher schrieb:


> Dieser Fasan muß wohl solch ein Hunger haben,das er die Scheu vor den Menschen abgelegt hat.
> Der ist mir vom Teich bis zum Haus nach gelaufen.


Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein ausgewilderter aus einer Aufzuchtstation. Eine Dame würde im nächsten Jahr einige Wilde erzeugen.
http://www.wild-und-gefluegel.com/index.php?page=auswildern.html

Freue dich an dem Tier und wenn er diesen Winter bei dir sich durch Futtert ist es wenigstens schön an zu schauen.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2016)

PS. Mais, Gerste und mal einen Apfel wenn es friert. 
Apfel sind immer gut, da durch die Fruchtsäure das Wasser im Apfel nicht so schnell gefriert. Bei Frost schlagen sich die Amseln um die. 

Über Null besteht kaum Interesse.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2016)

moin Christopher,
mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dies eine 'Aufzucht', die dann ausgewildert wurde.
Vielleicht hast Du ja die Chance ihn über'n Winter zu füttern und so ein wenig an Dich zu binden,
auch wenn das Füttern eigentlich nur 'in Notzeiten' erlaubt ist.
Aber wenn Dir ab und an ein paar 'Bröckchen Apfel' aus der Hand fallen.... kann Dir keiner einen Vorwurf machen


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2016)

Servus

Heute war wieder, wie jeden Tag, ein Trupp Schwanzmeisen an der Fütterung 2.

  
Endlich ist mir ein halbwegs ansehliches Bild von den sehr quirrligen Federknäueln gelungen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2016)

Und schon wieder waren die Schwanzmeisen an der Fütterung 2 ...

        

An Fütterung 1 läßt sich kein Foto mehr machen, da leider viel zu dunkel.
Die Fütterung 3 wird im Moment links liegen gelassen. Vielleicht paßt dort etwas nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute war wieder, wie jeden Tag, ein Trupp Schwanzmeisen an der Fütterung 2.
> 
> ...




ja, ja Helmut... 'halbwegs ansehnliches Bild' 
ich nenn' sowas ein KNALLERFOTO!!!!


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2016)

Ich hoffe, das geht in Ordnung, daß wir ein neues Jahr anfangen .
Hier fängt es mit viel Schnee an


----------



## jolantha (6. Jan. 2016)

Die Schale steht eigentlich für das " Großwild " da rum, 
aber die Spatzen mögen das genauso


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Habe heute Morgen zwei Nisthilfen gezimmert. Die Einfluglöcher sollen laut LBV für __ Gartenrotschwanz und Kohlmeise passen. Bin mal gespannt ob sie im Frühjahr angenommen werden,

       

Werde noch 2 Nisthilfen für Halbhöhlenbrüter, wie __ Bachstelze, Gebirgsstelze und Hausrotschwanz in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## pema (8. Jan. 2016)

Deshalb schneide ich meine verblühten Stauden erst im Frühjahr ab:

 
petra


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute war wieder, wie jeden Tag, ein Trupp Schwanzmeisen an der Fütterung 2.
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,
Ein Profi ist nie zufrieden ,
Aber trotzdem sind das echt super Bilder .
DANKE
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2016)

Jaja Jungs gleich ist die Futterstelle voll .
Hier ein lustiges Bild mit meine Spatzbande.
Ist schon länger her.Jeden wann in Herbst.
Lg B.


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2016)

Mögt Ihr 2016 nicht ??? Ist doch für Alle


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Jan. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mögt Ihr 2016 nicht ??? Ist doch für Alle


Doch wenn es so Toll wer wie bei Dir auf den Bildern


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Jan. 2016)

Nun
eigentlich ist es schon lange so der Winter ist immer Später und nicht mehr so kalt.
wenn wir hier Pech haben kommt es so ende Februar richtig runter hier
mal sehen was Kommt  Hoffentlich ist es nicht wieder


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2016)

Nach dem Fressen ist Baden angesagt ( und das im Winter )

Nanu, hier war doch mal Wasser 
  

Findet Ihr es irgendwo ? 
  

Ich habs !!!!!


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Heute habe ich mich aufgerafft und die Nisthilfen für Halbhöhlenbrüter gebaut.Das Wetter lässt ja nicht viel anderes zu.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Jan. 2016)

Gute Idee


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich aufgerafft und die Nisthilfen für Halbhöhlenbrüter gebaut.


In Vogelkästen in der Art wird bei uns nix groß. Da ist das Elsterpärchen aus Nachbars Tanne immer am räubern.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Jan. 2016)

Wir haben bei uns auch Elstern, aber in einer Nisthilfe der gleichen Bauart an einem anderen Platz, brüten bei uns seit ca. 20 Jahren Hausrotschwänze mit Erfolg.
Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2016)

apropos Futterstellen für Vögel

bei mir kommt da in letzter Zeit sogar öfters ein Sperber vorbei (das Angebot an Frischgeflügel im "Fly in" ist ja auch zu verlockend)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knarf1969 (17. Jan. 2016)

Was meinen die Profis? Waldbaumläufer oder Gartenbaumläufer?


----------



## Knarf1969 (17. Jan. 2016)

Sonntägliches Schaufenstergucken!


----------



## samorai (17. Jan. 2016)

Der ist alt und mit seinen Kumpanen (3) öfters da! 

Aber der ist Neu:   
Habe ihn als erstes rechts unter der __ Eibe entdeckt und auf ersten Blick für eine Maus gehalten. Wer schlägt sich da den Magen voll,Rohrpieper/Mücke?

Ron!


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

eine Heckenbraunelle ist es.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Jan. 2016)

Mein Freund der __ Reiher!   
Nicht am Teich,sondern am nahe gelegenen Bach beim Spaziergang endeckt.


----------



## pema (19. Jan. 2016)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Was meinen die Profis? Waldbaumläufer oder Gartenbaumläufer?


Dann hör mal genau hin: ' dünnes " Srih"...oder hartes "Tit" bzw. " Titt-didelidit" ...ersterer wäre ein Waldbaumläufer, - zweiterer ein Gartenbaumläufer.
Optisch kaum zu unterscheiden.
petra


----------



## Tanny (22. Jan. 2016)

Heute auf dem Misthaufen

eine Gebirgsstelze????


----------



## jolantha (23. Jan. 2016)

Tanny,
hatte ich auch schon gemacht 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vögel-an-der-futterstelle-2016.45490/


Vielleicht könnte man die zuammenlegen


----------



## Tanny (23. Jan. 2016)

oh, oh....das hatte ich nicht gesehen, sorry.....

 wer die Suchfunktion bedient ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Futterstelle am Main, gehe da am Wochenende immer mit meinen Enkeln hin. Die Bilder sind allerdings nicht aktuell.


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

die warteten heute morgen auch auf Futter

 

wackeliger Ast


----------



## jolantha (27. Jan. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> eine Gebirgsstelze????


Kirstin, 
ich hab mein schlaues Vogelbuch vollkommen durchgeblättert, habe darin aber weder eine Gebirgsstelze
gefunden, noch ein ähnliches Bild gesehen. 
Vielleicht ist mein Buch ja auch schon zu alt


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner, ein Link hätt es doch auch getan, wie:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebirgsstelze


----------



## kilobyte (30. Jan. 2016)

Zurück zu den richtigen Vögel 

Am 16.1 sind diese Fotos entstanden.
War nicht gerade einfach mit dem Teleobjektiv aus 20-30m zu Treffen.
Zumal der Autofokus mit dem Schnee ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte.
Medium 30464 anzeigen Medium 30465 anzeigen Medium 30466 anzeigen
Hier dachte ich im ersten Moment, was ist das den für ein Kanarienvogel?
Sieht aber ganz nach einem Girlitz aus.
Medium 30467 anzeigen
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Jan. 2016)

moin Kai,
gut getroffen.
Ich nehme statt des AF bei solchen Fotos immer den manuellen.
Anfangs vielleicht ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, nachher dafür umso bessere Bilder...


----------



## Tanny (31. Jan. 2016)

Heute hatte ich besonderen Besuch an der Futterstelle 

Er sass im __ Ahorn direkt vor dem Meisenknödelplatz für die Singvögel auf der Terasse
(und damit direkt vor meinem Fenster). 

Allerdings hatte er es glaube ich nicht auf die Singvögel, sondern auf die Nager, die sich unter den 
Knödeln einfinden, abgesehen 

            

...leider etwas unscharf, da es sich durch ungeputzte Fenster so schlecht fotografieren lässt


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2016)

Das 4.Bild ist genial ... 

Glückwunsch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (31. Jan. 2016)

Wer zu erst kommt, der kann sich richtig satt fressen!
            
Leider war kein richtiges Licht und ich mußte alle Bilder aufhellen! Damit Ihr auch etwas sehen könnt.

Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Feb. 2016)

wow Kirsten,
solch' ein Glück hätte ich auch gern mal!
Geputzte Fenster hin oder her... so einer hat sich noch nie
derart dicht am haus niedergelassen. Manchmal beobachte
ich, dass Jungvögel gegenüber Altvögeln wesentlich 'unbekümmerter'
sind was Menschenberührung angeht... ich habe einen jungen Mäusebussard
in der Feldmark, der sich wohl sein eigenes Revier gesucht hat und er sitzt häufig ganz dicht
am Feldwegrand in einem Baum, lässt mich mit den Hunden auch so auf 10 m ran mit dem Rad....
aber dann hebt er eben doch ab und fliegt davon... in einen größeren Sicherheitsabstand von ca. 30 m.


----------



## Tanny (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Eva-Maria, 
 es ist das erste Jahr, dass die Greifvögel im Winter so dicht ans Haus kommen und sich auch durch 
unsere Außenaktivitäten nicht beeindrucken lassen 

Hier ist noch ein 2. Mäusebussard immer dicht unterwegs - der ist heller und hat ganz viel weiss. 
Er sitzt viel auf dem ersten Zaunpfahl an der Allee / Zufahrt zum Hof praktisch keine 4 Meter von der Hausecke entfernt. 

Außerdem sind hier neben Raben- und Saatkrähen, Eichelhäher, Elster und Dohle recht oft die Falken 
und der Sperber, der im Herbst verschwunden war, ist auch wieder da. 

Als ich gestern den Bussard im __ Ahorn fotografierte, sass zeitgleich auf dem Pfosten im Garten direkt vor dem 
Küchenfenster der Sperber. 

Leider ist das Foto durchs Fenster total unscharf geworden und als die Kamera es endlich geschafft hatte, sich auf 
draußen und nicht auf die Scheibe einzuzoomen, war der Sperber weg. 

Insofern sieht der Sperber nur so aus: 

  

Auf dem Boden habe ich zum ersten Mal diesen Winter eine Schleiereule  
Ein paar Mal habe ich sie abends draußen __ fliegen sehen und in den frühen Abendstunden hören wir nahezu 
täglich mindestens einmal ihren Ruf über unseren Köpfen auf dem Boden 

Beim ersten Mal habe ich einen richtigen Schreck bekommen, da ich den Ruf überhaupt keinem Tier zuordnen konnte. 

Ich glaube, die fühlen sich alle so wohl dicht am Haus, weil ich nichts gegen die Nager unternehme und die 
Vogelfutterplätze so angelegt habe, dass die Nager dahin über freien Boden laufen müssen - also sich da nicht 
unterirdisch hinwühlen können. 

Auf der Streuobstwiese (wo die Nager auch ihr Unwesen treiben) streue ich außerdem gelegentlich ein wenig von dem
Vogelfutter (Sonneblumenkerne und Nüsse) aus, was natürlich den Tisch für die Greifvögel deckt.

Zuverlässige Nahrungsquelle zusammen mit der Erkenntnis, dass die Menschen hier ihnen nicht böse gesonnen sind, 
zieht sie vermutlich an 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Feb. 2016)

super Kirstin,
das habe ich hier so noch nicht geschafft..... dafür springen die Katzen dann mit einem Satz ins Vogelhaus,
immerhin in einer Höhe von ca. 1,40 m. Jetzt ist das Dach schon so weit runtergezogen, dass dies fast nicht
möglich sein sollte, trotzdem schaffen sie es, ich habe es jetzt diverse Male beobachtet.
Was kann ich dagegen tun, außer sie durch energisches Klopfen an die Scheibe zu verscheuchen?


----------



## Tanny (2. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Eva Maria, 
das hatte ich mit meinem Hofkater auch gehabt. Und dann sass er im Vogelhaus und wartete, 
dass die Braten ihm ins Maul folgen.

Im Beitrag Nr. 126 in dem Thread:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vögel-an-der-futterstelle-2014.42053/page-7#post-478357 

hatte ich mal Fotos eingestellt, wie ich das Futterhaus am Ende erfolgreich "hochgerüstet" habe. 

Es gibt (meist im Dachdeckereinkauf) so Metallschienen mit Drahtspitzen - eigentlich als "Taubenabwehr".

Die kann man überall anschrauben. 

Dort, wo die Katze hochspringt, kannst Du die mit den Spitzen Richtung Sprungbahn der Katze anschrauben. 

Die Singvögel passen da locker durch, die Katze kann die Teile nicht überwinden. 

Ich habe auch welche in die Bäume geschraubt, wenn ich sah, dass irgendwo eine Katze einem Nistkasten oder Nest zu nahe kam. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Feb. 2016)

hi Kirstin,
danke für den Tipp! Zumindest die Vogelhäuser werden wir dann wohl so absichern.
Gestern hätte es fast eine Katze weniger gehabt.... saß dieses Fellknäuel doch in
aller Seelenruhe vor einem 'Mauseloch' im Garten und die Hunde kamen raus.... zu zweit!
Ufff, wäre fast schief gegangen für die Mieze!


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Feb. 2016)

Das ist natürliche Auslese!


----------



## karsten. (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo

mein Vogelhaus "am Stiel" hat umlaufend ca 40 cm eine Terrasse (Kragen) aus Schweißgittermatten Volierendraht 
seit dem ist ... Ruhe  .







mit doofer Katze .........








mfG


----------



## Springmaus (8. Feb. 2016)

@ Karsten

vielen Dank für das Bild !!! Werde ich im nächsten Winter umsetzten


----------



## Springmaus (8. Feb. 2016)

Dieses Jahr wurde es dann so gemacht


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Jetzt weis ich wer das __ Moos vom Uferwall gepickt. und ins Wasser geworfen hat. Hab ihm eine Abmahnung erteilt.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo 
Kaum hatte ich der Kasten auf gehangen war auch gleich eine Besichtigung angesagt


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2016)

Reiner, wir haben doch schon einen 2016 Fred !


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr die Idee ein Beet am Teichrand mit Mulch zu verschönern. Familie Amsel sah das anders....ich musste jeden tag den Mulch aus dem Wasser keschern!


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2016)

Falls sich jemand wundert, dass einiges fehlt und vielleicht die Bezüge etwas durcheinander sind:,Ich habe mir erlaubt, die 2016er Beiträge aus dem 2015-Fred hier einzufügen und dafür etwas OT zu entsorgen.


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

die hab ich gestern zum ersten mal gesehen (war mit dem wuff unterwegs)

 

laut Wikipedia müssten das Nilgänse sein


----------



## Conny (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

unsere Futtersäule wird diese Saison mit Nichtbeachtung bestraft.
Ich habe noch die 1. Füllung drin.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die hab ich gestern zum ersten mal gesehen (war mit dem wuff unterwegs)
> 
> ...



Hallo Mitch!
Ja das sind Nilgänse, bei uns sind sie vor ca. 20 Jahren aufgetaucht und seitdem auch geblieben.


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

20 Jahre für von Unterfranken nach Oberfranken, ist schon ne lange Zeit


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> 20 Jahre für von Unterfranken nach Oberfranken, ist schon ne lange Zeit



Denen gefällt es bei uns halt so gut! Die wollen gar nicht weg.


----------



## Tanny (16. Feb. 2016)

Heute war endlich mal wieder ein Traumtag: 
total windstill, blauer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein, trocken und kalt 

Die Gelegenheit, eindlich mal wieder draußen Kaffee zu trinken und ohne Fenster dazwischen viele tolle 
Futterstellenfotos zu machen 

...und auch Amseln lieben Knödel....wenn sie sie erreichen können


----------



## mitch (16. Feb. 2016)

Hi Tanny,

der Specht ist doch ein https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutspecht oder ein Buntspecht


http://www.lbv.de/unsere-arbeit/vogelschutz/blutspecht.html
das sind keine 20km von mir weg


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Tanny, Du kast ja sogar Grünfinken  Die habe ich schon die letzten 4-5 Jahre hier nicht mehr gesehen 
Ist doch einer, erste Bild in der 2 ten Reihe, oder ?


----------



## Tanny (16. Feb. 2016)

@ Mitch - ich glaube da irrst Du Dich?
Das müsste ein Buntspecht sein 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buntspecht#/media/File:Buntspecht_Dendrocopos_major_with_nut.jpg

denn er hat den geschlossenen schwarzen Kragen???

@Anne  ja, das ist ein Grünfink. 
Buchfinken und Blaumeisen sind normalerweise auch da, die haben sich aber heute zur 
Fotosession nicht sehen lassen. 

Der Zaunkönig kommt sowieso nie zum Fototermin 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (16. Feb. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> denn er hat den geschlossenen schwarzen Kragen???


ja, da hast du recht  ich hatte das Bild vom Blutspecht vor den Augen (geisterte bei uns durch die Medien) - die Ähnlichkeit aber ist schon verblüffend.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Zwergspecht, Mittelspecht, Buntspecht und Blutspecht sehen sich sehr ähnlich. Sie sind nur durch ihre Größe und kleinen Unterschieden in der Farbgebung zu bestimmen. Bei Jungvögel ist das nicht einfach.


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Der Zaunkönig kommt sowieso nie zum Fototermin


Doch schon, aber der Kerl kann ja nicht ruhig sitzen, der ist sowas von hyperaktiv, dagegen flattern die Meisen in Zeitlupe.


----------



## mkburg (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Badegäste (Tauben) und wie danach der Teich aussah:
   
Hatte ich so noch nie gesehen. Das Bad war auch sehr intensiv.

Michael


----------



## Tanny (21. Feb. 2016)

......ja, ja, jetzt kriegen die Tauben die Schuld, wenn Du Dein altes Öl i Teich entsorgst....


----------



## Tanny (21. Feb. 2016)

Donnerstag bei meiner Mutter:

        

und ein Grünspecht!!!! war auch noch hinten an einem Baum zugange - und das in der Stadt. 
Leider war er weg, als ich das Objektiv endlich scharfgestellt hatte 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, Ist das ein Dompfaff ( oder auch Gimpel oder Blutfink genannt)? Habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Grünspechte kann man öfter in bewohnten Bereichen sehen. In Gärten mit alten Obstbäumen.


----------



## Tanny (21. Feb. 2016)

ja, ein Dompfaff und sein Weibchen. 

Meine Mutter hat manchmal den ganzen Apfelbaum mit den Dompfaffen voll - dann ist dr so rot, 
als würde er im Winter Früchte tragen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar Badegäste (Tauben) und wie danach der Teich aussah:



Michael, wir hatten für unsere Brieftauben immer extra eine Badewanne hingestellt, die hätten uns mit ihrem Federstaub sonst den ganzen
Teich vollgesaut . Bei über 100 Tauben, war das äußerst sinnvoll


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Feb. 2016)

Bei uns fliegt auch ein Grünspecht herum und holt sich Ameisen aus dem Boden.


----------



## mkburg (22. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Michael, wir hatten für unsere Brieftauben immer extra eine Badewanne hingestellt, die hätten uns mit ihrem Federstaub sonst den ganzen
> Teich vollgesaut . Bei über 100 Tauben, war das äußerst sinnvoll


Nur wie überzeuge ich die (fremden)Tauben dass sie nur die Badewanne nehmen?


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Feb. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Nur wie überzeuge ich die (fremden)Tauben dass sie nur die Badewanne nehmen?



Da steht ein Schild:  Nur für Tauben, was sonst.


----------



## jolantha (23. Feb. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Nur wie überzeuge ich die (fremden)Tauben dass sie nur die Badewanne nehmen?



Da wirst du leider keine Chance haben, da das ja meistens Wildtauben sind , die machen sowieso was sie wollen


----------



## Tanny (23. Feb. 2016)

Gestern und heute an meiner Futterstelle: 

Blaumeise 

   
Eichelhäher 
 

Feldsperling:
   

Grünfink:
 

Kohlmeise:
 

Türkentaube:
  

Sperlinge und Finken: 
      

Fasan und Krähen:


----------



## mkburg (23. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Da steht ein Schild: Nur für Tauben, was sonst.


Kann mir einer das übersetzten?
Deutsch in Taubisch.kann das nicht.


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2016)

Dieser Sperber kommt seit 4 Tagen täglich und setzt sich in meine kleine verkümmerte Harlekinweide . 
Die steht genau neben dem Futterhaus 
Da bleibt er solange sitzen, bis ich rausgehe und ihn vertreibe 
    
Der kann bei mir doch wirklich genug Mäuse jagen !! 
Meine __ enten sind auch wieder da


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2016)

Sorry, doppelt


----------



## Stine007 (27. März 2016)

Im Februar an meiner Futterstelle:
Diestelfinken (Stieglitze) und Zeisige


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2016)

Bei mir an und um die Futterstelle ist auch im Moment "Überfüllung". 

Da geht zur Zeit täglich so viel Futter durch, wie den ganzen Winter sonst in einer Woche. 

Ein riesen Schwarm __ Stare hat - wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit - beschlossen, hier Brutstop einzulegen.

Die alten Nistplätze sind bereits alle wieder besetzt und ein paar neue dazu gekommen.....und die Stare 
haun die Knödel weg, dass man zuschauen kann, wie sie kleiner werden 

Futterstelle:                          unterhalb des Nestes, was sich in meinem Dach befindet: 
         

und er geht zur Zeit auf der Wiese hinter den Tümpeln spazieren und sammelt irgendwelche 
Tierchen vom Acker:

  

und er hat seinen Stam-Ansitz hinter dem Reitplatz im vordersten Baum mit Sicht auf die Koppel: 

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2016)

Servus

Frohe Ostern

  

Badende Amsel

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2016)

Ich habe einen dicken, verfressenen Spatz.
Umfang doppelt so dick wie seine Artgenossen. 
Bild ging leider nicht besser


----------



## Tanny (29. März 2016)

...und als ich da so stundenlang heute in der "eisigen Kälte" in der 
Sitzecke sass, um Marco bloss nicht zu verpassen  , habe ich auch 
gleich noch ein paar Besucher am Fütterer fotografiert:

Buntspecht und Buchfink: 

        

hinten am Stall dann der erste Rotschwanz: 

    

und auf der Wiese dahinter ein Mövenschwarm:


----------



## Tanny (29. März 2016)

...und noch ein paar Besucher 

Fasan mit Henne und Grünfink:

        

meine zwei Kraahs beim Ostern feiern: 

    

auf dem Parkplatz, direkt vor der "Sperlingsburg" haben die Sperlinge ihr Sandbad eingerichtet: 

        

und dann wurde es ganz plötzlich ohrenbetäubend laut - ein Schwarm __ Stare ließ sich zur Pause 
auf seinem Durchzug bei mir nieder:


----------



## troll20 (29. März 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> und dann wurde es ganz plötzlich ohrenbetäubend laut - ein Schwarm __ Stare ließ sich zur Pause
> auf seinem Durchzug bei mir nieder:


Schick mal eine Dame zurück nach Berlin, bei uns sitzt ein Männchen und bettelt schon Sperlinge an, in der Hoffnung sein Nest gefällt ihr. Halt Liebes-


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> um Marco bloss nicht zu verpassen



richtig was los bei Dir, und wo war Marco ?? 

( Ups, hab ihn schon gefunden , in seinem eigenen Fred )


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schick mal eine Dame zurück nach Berlin, bei uns sitzt ein Männchen und bettelt schon Sperlinge an, in der Hoffnung sein Nest gefällt ihr. Halt Liebes-


Also unser Pärchen von unter der Dachpfanne sind schon am Nest ausbauen. Die kommen so häufig angeflogen das man fast denkt das sind drei.


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2016)

Tja Totto unser Nest ist ja auch fertig, leider fehlt ihm sein Weibchen 
Ich weis nicht in wie weit Starr Paare zusammen bleiben oder ob die sich jedes Jahr einen neuen Partner suchen. Letztes Jahr hat sich das Männchen ja eine nette Dame gesucht und sie hatten Nachwuchs.


----------



## Tanny (30. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Totto unser Nest ist ja auch fertig, leider fehlt ihm sein Weibchen



 frag doch mal im Zoohandel, ob sie da eins für ihn haben 

Nein, im Ernst: 
der Kleine hat noch gute Chancen, dass ein Mädel vorbei kommt. 
Es ist noch so kalt, dass ich es für ziemlich wahrscheinlich halte, dass sich einige __ Stare verspäten werden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (30. März 2016)

Heute habe ich ja noch mal den größten Teil des Tages bei Sturm, Starkregen und gefühlt
eisiger Kälte tapfer in der Sitzecke verbracht (warum, siehe Marco  ).

Dabei habe ich natürlich auch wieder neue Gäste an der Futterstelle gehabt - aber noch viel spannender war,
was ich ÜBER der Futterstelle fotografieren durfte


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2016)

ha, moin Kirstin,
sehr schön.... weißt Du denn, ob 'Adebar' in der Nähe sein Nest hat..... oder war er nur im Überflug?
Bei uns haben sich Spatzen und Meisen ihre diesjährigen 'Kästen' ausgesucht, wir haben mittlerweile
über 10 Stück im Garten verteilt.... bin schon ganz gespannt darauf wie's weitergeht!


----------



## Tanny (2. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

er (eigentlich waren es zwei - einer war aber unscharf) war im Überflug. 
Ein oder zwei Dörfer weiter nisten Störche. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ein Storchennest auf meinem __ Giebel installieren lassen, weil 
schon öfter ein Storch mein Dach geprüft hat. 

Aber ich habe von der Idee wieder Abstand genommen, nachdem ich das sah:

http://www.nabu-elmshorn.de/willkommen/nabu-aktuell/

(Durchscrollen bis fast ganz unten....)

Soll wohl sehr häufig mit Windrädern vorkommen 

Und da ich 8 Windräder "vor der Tür" habe, habe ich von der Idee Abstand genommen. 
Ich will ihn nicht her locken, damt er anschließend seine Kinder schreddert.......

Mit den Meisen und Sperlingen in Deinem Garten: pass auf Deine Meisenbrut auf. 
Meine Feldsperlinge warten an den meisennestern den Schlupf ab, um dann, wenn die 
Eltern zum ersten Mal beide wegfliegen zum Futter holen, die frisch geschlüpften Küken 
rauszuschmeissen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Am Vormittag war ein Rotschwänzchen am Teich baden ...

     

Sehr zutraulich ... es ließ sich aus 5-6 Meter ablichten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: Kein Rotschwanz, sondern ein Zilpzalp soll es sein


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

In den hohen Bäumen hinter der Futterstelle baut der Buntspecht jetzt 
emsig seine Bruthöhle 

Im Winter hat er ja immer mal woanders gehämmert - sogar am Eulenkasten. 
Aber seit einigen Tagen ist er jetzt von morgens bis abends (bis auf kurze 
Futterpausen an der Futterstelle  ) dabei, einen meiner großen Bäume zu bearbeiten. 

Soweit ich das auf dem Foto sehen kann, ist er auch schon recht weit gekommen: 

es ist der linke Baum - ganz weit oben:

 

...und hier der Zoom:


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2016)

moin Kirstin,
danke für den Hinweis, DAS wusste ich so auch noch nicht,
gehen denn die Feldsperlinge davon aus, dass die Meisen
dann das 'leere' Nest verlassen..... oder wie erklärt man sich
das verhalten der Spatzen?


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> oder wie erklärt man sich
> das verhalten der Spatzen?




Keine Ahnung - vielleicht auch nur "Fun".
Es sind übrigens nicht die Spatzen (Haussperlinge), sondern die Feldsperlinge.
Die machen das nur aus Jux und Dollerei. 

An dem Nest hatten sie kein Interesse.

Hatte das hier ja beobachtet und war völlig platt.
Aber mir ist von Ornithologen dieses Verhalten bestätigt worden.

Ich glaube, ich hatte hier irgendwo davon berichtet - auch von meiner
"Bewachungsaktion" für das Meisennest?

Das war irgendwann Anfang Mai:


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

neulich konnte ich den Mäusebussard beim Kreise ziehen beobachten


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

und unser "Captain Hook" der sich schon eine Weile bei uns aufhält

   

verletzte Kralle & keine Schwanzfedern, was da wohl passiert ist 


aber er wird von Tag zu Tag zutraulicher, ob das daran liegt


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir war jetzt zum ersten Mal ein Bergfink. Leider etwas unscharf, durchs Küchenfenster


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

Meine Winterfutterstelle habe ich jetzt geschlossen. 
Der Fütterer stand ja am Parkplatz, wo auch einige Nistkästen hängen. 

Die Kästen wurden wie schon letztes Jahr von Kohl- und Blaumeisen bezogen - 
und wie letztes Jahr fingen die Feldsperlinge wieder an, Stress zu machen 

jetzt ist der Fütterer geschlossen und es hängen nur noch ein paar Futterhäuser in 
den Bäumen ein Stück weiter weg vom Parkplatz - und schon ist Ruhe an den Nistkästen 

.....der Buntspecht hat den Wechsel des Futterplatzes problemlos mitgemacht: 

      

"Blaumeises" sind "Am Parkplatz 2" eingezogen:

    

Mein männliches Kraah sammelt seit Tagen zur Fütterung in Eiltempo alles ein, was er 
fassen kann und schleppt es weg. 

Seine Partnerin sehe ich nur selten und wenn, dann kurz. 

Ich schätze, sie brütet und ihr Partner bringt ihr die Leckereien, die ich morgens 
und abends anbiete: 

   

Am Stall bauen die Amseln ihr Nest - dass Sie dabei unseren Laubbesen 
"verbaut" haben lassen wir mal lieber "unerwähnt"


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
kennt ihr den? Kommt auch alle Jahre wieder und guckt, ob's was zu Futtern gibt!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

Denkste!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
da hab ich so einen Besuch lieber! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

die Schwanzfedern vom "Captain Hook" wachsen ganz gut nach

       

und der Geselle nur im Überflug


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2016)

Da es noch kein 2016 zu geben scheint, erst einmal hier :
Erst den Kompost durchwühlen
   
Und dann die Schmutzigen Füße im Teich baden:
  
Das sind mir die richtigen, tzzz


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da es noch kein 2016 zu geben scheint, erst einmal hier :


 Selber tzzzz


----------



## Tanny (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Rene, 
 äußerst reinlich, Deine Mitbewohner


----------



## pema (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
seit 10 Jahren __ fliegen meine Lieblingsvögel immer nur über meinen Garten und interessieren sich nicht für die angebotenen Leckereien...dieses Jahr ist Premiere:
ein Rabenkrähenpaar hat meine Futterstelle als 'angemessen' erachtet.
Ein paar Erdnüsse und die am Boden liegenden Krümel der Meisenknödel scheinen Anreiz genug zu sein.
Die Beiden sind wirklich erstaunlich groß, so dass ich erst einmal  - obwohl es ein Wunder gewesen wäre - überprüfen musste, ob es Rabenkrähen oder Kolkraben sind. Natürlich Rabenkrähen. Aber tolle Tiere...obwohl sie mir auch mal meine geliebten Posthornschnecken aus dem Teich holen.
In trauter Zweisamkeit:
 

Und beim Sonnenbaden: 

petra


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2016)

Buntspecht, ein Mädchen, bei der Futterstelle

  

Ein __ Star kommt auch immer zu Besuch, aber der hat sich noch nicht ideal zum Shoting in Position gebracht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Mai 2016)

Seine "Futterstelle" sind zwar die Wiesen hinter unserem Haus, aber gestern kam dieser prachtvolle Kerl zum Baden und Trinken

 

 

Und dann hat er wieder seinen Aussichtsplatz eingenommen und nach Mäusen geschaut

 

Wir haben zwar immer viel "Flugbetrieb", aber einen Falken hatte ich noch nicht am Teich.



Knut


----------



## lockenwolf (13. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube hier passt das hin. Ich stolperte gerade über dieses phänomenale Video und dachte: Sicher hier ein paar Leute, die das interessant finden, auch wenn es kein __ Reiher, sondern ein Fischadler ist. https://www.facebook.com/BBCScotland/videos/1311855065510922/


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Servus

Gerade eben an der Futterstelle

Ein *Cassin-Gimpel* (_Carpodacus cassinii_) ?

    

Dieser hübsche Vogel ist eigentlich in den USA zu Hause, wird aber in Europa (NL, I, CZ) gezüchtet. Ein Flüchtling ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2016)

....das ist ja ein (Foto)fang 

Wer weiss, wo der abgehauen ist - vermutlich geht es ihm in Freiheit besser?
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er nicht der einzige Flüchtling war und dass er noch irgendwo eine 
Partnerin dabei hat - sonst kann es für ihn ganz schön einsam werden .....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Zum Gimpel ...

Gerade eben war auch ein Gimpel oder Dompfaff-Paar da ...

  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2016)

na, hoffentlich sind die zwei vorurteilsfrei und verhalten sich nicht 
ausländerfeindlich


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Habe so eben eine Bestimmung bekommen ...

Es ist ein *Karmingimpel* (_Carpodacus erythrinus_) männlich und kein *Cassin-Gimpel* (_Carpodacus cassinii_).

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2016)

...wieso? deswegen ist er ja nicht minder schön 
....und wir können sicher sein, dass er nicht vereinsamen wird


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Das stimmt Kirstin ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2016)

moin zusammen,
hier ist das Brutgeschäft in vollem Gange,
die erste Brut ist bereits flugfähig und begleitet die Altvögel teilweise,
natürlich immer schön bettelnd!


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Süß sind die "Schoko-Köpfchen", Eva Maria ...

Bei uns sind sie auch schon soweit.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hier zwei meiner drei ! Spechtherren, die regelmäßig bei mir auftauchen (das weiß ich allerdings nur deshalb, weil ich alle drei schon öfters gemeinsam im Garten gesehen habe), um mit vollen Schnäbeln wieder Richtung Nest zu __ fliegen:
 

Und mal ein Portrait:

 

Und obwohl es letztes Jahr  teilweise 'Mecker' für meine Handfütterung gegeben hat (ich bin leider zu doof, hier den Link zu den Beiträgen und Fotos vom letzten Jahr ein zu stellen):
Das Rotkelchen ebenso wie die Blaumeise wussten auch dieses Jahr sofort wieder, um was es geht. Ohne Angst sind sie sofort auf die Hand geflogen und haben sich ein oder zwei __ Würmer geholt. Sie haben den Winter überlebt, haben ihre Blagen groß gezogen und füttern jetzt wieder die nächste Generation:
 

  

petra


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2016)

Ach...
und die hab' ich noch ganz vergessen:
die Küchendirektverbraucher...
Vögel haben ein gutes Gedächtnis
 
Petra

Korrektur zum Beitrag davor: es handelt sich um eine Kohlmeise...keine Blaumeise.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Mai 2016)

hallo Petra,
ganz toll, Deine "Spechtbilder"! 
Ich erwische meine immer nur durch's Fenster.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Mai 2016)

Was will man mehr?!?
Baden, Fressen, Trinken .....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2016)

klasse Fotos von euch!!!
Vorgestern hatte ich auch 'nen Specht.... schätzungsweise für 3 Sekunden.
Sie sind wirklich extrem scheu. Trotzdem schön zu sehen, dass es sie (zahlreicher?) gibt
und hoffen wir mal auf viele tolle Bilder! Danke für's zeigen.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

was so ein wenig Wasser anrichten kann 

Männer beim Baden
     

... und wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land


----------



## pema (22. Mai 2016)

Der erste Meisennachwuchs

 

petra


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2016)

Kleine, die auf Futter warten...

     

und Große, die es suchen müssen...

     

petra


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2016)

Das Rotkehlchen ist ja toll geworden - nein, eigentlich sind sie alle toll geworden! 
Die Drossel hat wohl länger nichts bekommen, die guckt so muffig


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Die Drossel hat wohl länger nichts bekommen, die guckt so muffig



Die kleine Amsel wohnt ...so zu sagen...bei uns auf der Terrasse. Offensichtlich haben die Eltern Probleme und haben sie bei uns 'abgegeben'.
In dem Fall bin also ich die Große, die für Futter sorgt...und da kann man schon mal muffig gucken. Vor allen Dingen wenn man wieder mal zu blöd war, um die Mehlwürmer vor den Meisen zu finden.
petra


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Bei mir wird es immer doller, ich verbrauche jetzt mehr Futter als im Winter, da Mama und Papa ja jetzt die ganze Kinderschar
anschleppen. Die Kleinen sitzen unten, und die Eltern holen Futter aus dem Häuschen und __ fliegen runter um den Vielfraßen
die Schnäbel zu stopfen. 
Also : Futter unten auch noch hinstreuen 
Bilder werden leider nicht so toll durchs Küchenfenster. Wenn ich dichter rangehe, sindse alle wech


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> ich verbrauche jetzt mehr Futter als im Winter



Hallo Jolantha,
das ist auch meine Erfahrung, seit dem ich das ganze Jahr durch füttere. Ich kenne auch die Diskussionen über die Ganzjahresfütterung...aber wenn man hört, dass die Zahl der Singvögel in Deutschland immer geringer wird - verursacht durch intensive Landwirtschaft und Verstädterung - dann kann es nicht so falsch sein, den Vögeln ein wenig Hilfe angedeihen zu lassen.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

pema schrieb:


> ..aber wenn man hört, dass die Zahl der Singvögel in Deutschland immer geringer wird - verursacht durch intensive Landwirtschaft und Verstädterung - dann kann es nicht so falsch sein,


Jaein. Das was Ihr füttert ist eher sowieso ein Gartenvogel, welcher nicht durch die Landwirtschaft und Verstädterung gefährdet ist. Da sind es eher die Spritzmittel, mit welchen noch vor 20 Jahren jeder zweite durch den Garten wuselt ist. Da hat sich was getan in den Köpfen der Leute und in der Rezeptur der Spritzmittel. Die Singvögel in Wald und Steppe sind es eher welche Schutz nötig haben und gefördert werden sollten. Da sind die Fenster in Kornfeldern ein eher guter Ansatz.

Landwirtschaftlich hat gibt es jede menge Schwachsinn, welcher in unqualizifierten Köpfen ausgebrütet wurde. Ist meine Meinung. Grünlandgesetz zum Schutz des Grünlandes....hatte zur Folge das jedes lange Jahre bestehendes Grünland umgebrochen wurde. Weshalb, weil Grünland nun mal weniger Wert ist wie Ackerland. Wenn nun auf einmal ein Gesetz das Ackerland, was lange Jahre als Grünfläche genutzt wurde entwertet....dann macht man da schnell erst mal wieder Ackerland von. Gab einige Regionen wo Bereiche zur Grundwassergewinnung komplett Grünland waren. Da gab es Abkommen zwischen Wasserversorgern und Landwirten. Wurden alle gekündigt  damit das Land weiterhin Ackerland blieb. Die in den Grünpflanzen gebundenen Nitrate bekommen wir jetzt in das Trinkwasser.

Gesetz zum Schutz von Buschknicken, also Buschgruppen im Bereich von Ackerflächen, schützt einige der noch bestehenden Buschgruppen ... sorgt aber gleichzeitig dafür das alle Landwirte aufpassen, dass auch in ungenutzten Ecken keine weiteren Buschgruppen hoch kommen können.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mir das Umland hier so ansehe, bin ich einverstanden, mit dem, was ich mache : Sommerfütterung 
Um meinen Wald herum sind Felder, was wächst da dieses Jahr : Mais !! ( Tolle Nahrung für Vögel ) 
Da der Mais ja auch nicht grade klein bleibt, wird es im Wald immer dunkler, und ans Unterholz kommt gar kein Tageslicht mehr. 
Die weiteren Fleder leuchten in strahlendem Gelb, wunderschöne Farbe , und so einseitig in der Vogelernährung 
Ich füttere weiter, und freue mich jeden Tag über die immer größer werdende Vogelschar , inkl.Wildtauben und Rabenkrähen


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich füttere weiter, und freue mich jeden Tag über die immer größer werdende Vogelschar , inkl.Wildtauben und Rabenkrähen


Spricht ja auch nix dagegen. Gibt nur andere Sachen die auch Sinnvoll sind und andere die es nicht sind.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Gibt nur andere Sachen die auch Sinnvoll sind und andere die es nicht sind.


Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei   ob nun mit oder ohne Sinn, und in 100 Jahren frägt sowieso keiner mehr danach


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei


Stimmt.


----------



## Tanny (28. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ja meine kleine Futterschale wieder auf dem Tisch unter dem Carportdach stehen, seit ich den 
Fütterer abgebaut habe
(der wurde nur noch von Sperlingen belagert, die dann anschließend aus lauter 
Langeweile, weil sie kein Futter suchen mussten, in den Meisenkasten zum Plündern einfallen wollten)

Da kommen die beiden Blaumeisen hin, die direkt am Carportdach nisten und das Kohlmeisenpaar, was 
an der Garage seine Brut gross zieht. 

Die Futterschale hat einen "Deckel" und sie wird nur solange auf gemacht, solange jemand am Tisch ist. 
Sonst würde eine Invasion von Sperlingen und vor allem Tauben den Tisch belagern. 

Die Kohl- und Blaumeisen wissen das ganz genau. 

Wenn sich da jemand hinsetzt und vergisst, den Deckel abzunehmen, gibt es sofort richtig Schimpfe!

Am Faszinierendsten finde ich es allerdings, dass die kleinen Blaumeisen richtig giftig auf die viel größeren 
Kohlmeisen losgehen, wenn die beim Blaumeisenanflug nicht schnell genug Platz machen. 

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die Kohlmeisen vor den Blaumeisen kuschen.....


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2016)

An unserer Fütterung ist jetzt der Teufel los ... 

Erlenzeisig-Weibchen, Grünfink (Grünling), Distelfink (Stieglitz) und Buntspecht
        

Die Buntspechte sind gleich zu Dritt an der Fütterung (Fettfutter) auch diverse Meisen, Finken und Spatzen. Letztere sieht man sehr oft am Teich trinken.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die Kohlmeisen vor den Blaumeisen kuschen....


Das hat uns doch schon unsere Geschichte gezeigt, mit den kleinen Vögeln ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, wie Napoleon, Adolf und und und


----------



## kilobyte (29. Mai 2016)

Bei uns auf der Terrasse hat sich nun auch wieder das Amsel Pärchen, welches wohl auch schon die letzen Jahre über an der Stelle gebrütet hat, das Nest hergerichtet.
Im moment brütet die Amseldame 5 Eier. Sowohl Er als auch Sie lassen sich absolut nicht stören wenn wir auch der Terrasse sitzen.
 


Hier noch ein Paar Bilder von Ende März:
Kleiber
Medium 30839 anzeigen
Buchfink
Medium 30840 anzeigen
Heckenbraunelle
Medium 30841 anzeigen Medium 30843 anzeigen Medium 30844 anzeigen
Rotkehlchen
Medium 30836 anzeigen Medium 30837 anzeigen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
die ganze Zeit lauere ich schon, um das Meisenpaar zu fotografieren. Leider hab' ich nur das Schwänzchen erwischt. Die sind so eifrig und flink am Füttern, da kommst'de nicht so schnell hinterher.
Die Kleinen müßten bald ausfliegen, es ist ein mächtiges Geschrei im Häuschen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

... aber die anderen sind auch nicht faul , und füttern eifrig ihren Nachwuchs.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

So - ich habe das Thema mal ein klein wenig umbenannt - damit es für alle Vögel passt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Juni 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> So - ich habe das Thema mal ein klein wenig umbenannt - damit es für alle Vögel passt.


Na dann ...
Dann passt auch die Frühstücksmöwe Jakob hierhin, sie sitzt ja im Vorgarten:






Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na dann ...
> Dann passt auch die Frühstücksmöwe Jakob hierhin, sie sitzt ja im Vorgarten:


Hm, ist das dein Teich da im Hintergrund?


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

ohne Scheu:
       
keine 10m weg
 

und immer neugierig und hungrig


----------



## pema (12. Juni 2016)

Jugend forscht....

         und schmecken tut's auch noch  

petra


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Juni 2016)

Phu, haben heute 2 junge Mauersegler gerettet und wenigstens noch jemanden gefunden die sie aufpäppelt, sind im abstand von ca. 3h aus dem nest gefallen.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2016)

Ohje, wie gut, dass Ihr sie gefunden habt!

Ich beobachte seit einigen Tagen etwas Unglaubliches und heute gelang mir ein Foto: 

Bei mir kommt an den Knödelfütterer unter dem Carportdach eine einbeinige!!! Kohlmeise: 

    

Das eine Bein fehlt ab dem Sprung? gelenk. 

Sie kommt mit der Behinderung hervorragend zurecht und kann sich sogar einbeinig am 
Knödelfütterer halten. 

Ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass das funktionieren kann.

Wobei sie wohl ihr Bein verloren hat? 

irgendwo reingeraten (Vogelabwehrnetz auf Kirschbäumen, Nagerfalle, Angelsehne oder so?) 
und dann das Bein abgekanbbert um zu überleben? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (23. Juni 2016)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> wenigstens noch jemanden gefunden die sie aufpäppelt


Hallo,
hoffentlich hat er auch Erfahrung mit Mauerseglern, die Aufzucht von Mauerseglern ist nicht einfach.
Siehe hier vielleicht kannst du den Link dann weiter geben.


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2016)

...wobei ich den link mit etwas Vorsicht geniessen würde. 
Mit der Klinik und ihren Ansichten habe ich keine gute Erfahrunge gemacht. 

Ggf. meine Erfahrungen dazu mal im Tagebuch vom letzten Jahr nachlesen - da habe ich 3 Mauersegler 
kurzfristig hier gehabt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...wobei ich den link mit etwas Vorsicht geniessen würde.
> Mit der Klinik und ihren Ansichten habe ich keine gute Erfahrunge gemacht.


Hallo,
nur weil du dich einmal mit der Klinik per Mail ausgetauscht hast, und von dort eine Anwort erhalten hattest, die dir nun gar nicht passte?

Vielleicht bist du ja in deinem Fall zufällig an eine frustierte ehrenamtlich tätige Mitarbeiterin gelangt, die nach einem anstrengenden Tag nicht gut drauf war.
Wahrscheinlich kennst du die Klinik und die Gesellschaft nicht mal, sonst hättest du gewusst, dass dort auch nur Ehrenamtliche Helfer tätig sind,
die das gleiche machen wie du und ich. Nur arbeiten diese professionell unter Leitung einer Tierärztin bundesweit sowie international, und haben einen
sehr guten Ruf.

Vielleicht warst du auch von dem Wort Kinik irritiert, dahinter versteht der Mensch ja aus seinen Erfahrungen, vielleicht etwas anderes.
Ich persönlich habe schon mehrere Telefonate mit der Mauerseglerklinik geführt, und habe sie auch persönlich kennen gelernt,
weil ich schon mal zwei Segler dort hin gebracht habe, die vom Finder dieser Segler am Anfang falsch ernährt wurden.
Gerade bei der Aufzucht von Mauerseglern kann man so gut wie alles falsch machen, deshalb sollten diese nur in erfahrene Hände.

Ich kann deinen schädigenden oben genannten Hinweis bei allen Verständniss überhaupt nicht verstehen.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2016)

Warum so aggro @lollo 
Jedem das gleiche Recht seine Meinung zu äußern


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Juni 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hoffentlich hat er auch Erfahrung mit Mauerseglern, die Aufzucht von Mauerseglern ist nicht einfach.
> Siehe hier vielleicht kannst du den Link dann weiter geben.



Ja, die Frau nimmt alle möglichen Wildtiere zur pflege auf und Sie hat Ahnung mit Mauerseglern, also alles gut für die Kleinen.
Selbst können wir leider keine aufziehen, wird hoffentlich nicht so oft vorkommen das die hilflos auf dem Boden liegen, aber die Segler brüten jedes Jahr bei uns.


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Warum so aggro


Hallo,
oh man, der Engländer weiß doch, dass der Deutsche der englischen  Sprache mächtig ist, oder wolltest du den Anglizismus fördern?
Für so einen Schiet bin ich schon zu alt.



troll20 schrieb:


> Jedem das gleiche Recht seine Meinung zu äußern


und damit hast du dir selbst die Antwort gegeben.

Leider kann ich im Moment keine Smiley setzen, habe da ein Skriptproblem.


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2016)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> Sie hat Ahnung mit Mauerseglern


Hallo Dieter,
dann ist ja alles in bester Ordnung. Aus unserem Garten sind schon unzählige von meiner Frau aufgepäppelte Segler zum Flug gestartet.
Ich habe Nistkästen aufgehangen in der Hoffnung das sie wieder kommen. Wieder gekommen sind sie, und was machen sie, brüten gegenüber
beim Nachbarn unterm Dach, und der mag keine Vögel im Garten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juni 2016)

... dieser Schnappschuss ist mir am WE geglückt...


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2016)

Hi

Die Bildfolge passt zwar nicht ganz in das Thema, weil nicht gerade ein Wassertier ist, und am Teich bedeutet hier ca. 30m davon entfernt und 40 m von unserem Wohnzimmerfenster, aber ich möchte euch diese Aufnahmen nicht vorenthalten. Das Menu bestand aus fangfrischer Wühlmaus. Auch nach der Mahlzeit stand der Vogel noch etwa eine Stunde auf diesem umgestürzten Baum.

                   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte jetzt mehrere Tage das Vergnügen einen Bussard in aller Ruhe bei seinen Mahlzeiten und beim Chillen zuschauen zu können. Er zeigte kaum Scheu, wenn ich ihm auf 30 m nahe kam. "Unser" __ Reiher fliegt immer schon weg, wenn er sieht, dass sich in unserem Wohnzimmer (ca. 50 m entfernt) sich etwas bewegt. Ansonsten ist in der Nachbarwiese nicht mehr viel los, seit dort auch Rabenkrähen nisten. Die verjagen fast alles, sogar eine Nilgans machte die Biege.

     

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2016)

Mein Lieblingsbesucher
 

petra


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Weiss jemand von Euch, was für ein greifvogel da von der Krähe verfolgt wird?

Unsere Bussarde sind deutlich kleiner - dieser Vogel ist gigantisch gross


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Tanny
Man kann auf den Bildern den Schwanz nicht richtig sehen, aber ich tippe auf Roter Milan / Gabelweihe.
Die Federn der Handschwingen sehen so aus wie auf deinem Bild.
Er wirkt im Flug deutlich größer als ein Bussard
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotmilan
Grüße, Knut


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Knut, 

 danke - das kann sehr gut sein, die gibt es in den Nachbardörfern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kolja (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

eine Amselfrage.

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal Amseln beobachtet, die ein Heubad nehmen?
Ich habe hier mindestens zwei, die sich auf eine mit Grasschnitt gemulchte Fläche legen. Sie breiten die Flügel aus und liegen platt auf dem Bauch und kuscheln sich richtig ein.
Sonnenbad? Wellness? Irgendetwas anderes?


----------



## lollo (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
findet hier laufend statt nicht nur im Heu, sondern auf Steinen im Sand und sogar auf der Fensterbank.
Zuletzt meinte eine Nachbarin, da liegt ein toter Vogel im Sand. 

Hier ein Steinbad.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2016)

moin zusammen,
ich freue mich riesig, dass wir 'den Vogel des Jahres 2014' - Grünspecht derzeit zu Gast haben...
und das beste... gleich 2 Exemplare, augenscheinlich Jungvögel!


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2016)

@lollo 
Danke für deine Nachricht. Ich habe das in all den Jahren noch nie gesehen und dachte, die Vögel wären evtl. krank.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
...und da isser wieder, Grünspecht beim futtern... und ganz oben kreist der __ Fischreiher...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (2. Aug. 2016)

Nach längerer Zeit haben sich mal wieder der __ Reiher und auch der Bussard  sehen lassen. Während der Bussard nie kamerascheu war, fühlte sich der Reiher diesmal nicht  vom Fotografieren  "bedroht". Vielleicht war es auch ein anderer.

       

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (2. Aug. 2016)

Super Fotos Wolfgang.


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2016)

Cool,
waren sie denn erfolgreich bei der Futterbeschaffung?
Bine


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2016)

lotta schrieb:


> Cool,
> waren sie denn erfolgreich bei der Futterbeschaffung?
> Bine



Hi

Der __ Reiher soll beim Nachbarn gefischt haben. Bei mir stehen seine Chancen schlecht, weil mein Teich fast mit Krebsscheren zugewachsen ist. Aber grundsätzlich darf er sich bei meinen Karauschen bedienen.  Den Bussard konnte ich nicht beim Speisen beobachten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo
haben lecker geschmeckt, die Sonnenblumenkerne, konnten gar nicht genug davon bekommen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## DbSam (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere "Hausterrassenstelze":
  
Die treibt sich schon den ganzen Sommer lang auf unserer Wiese herum und kommt langsam Tag für etwas näher an uns heran.
Heute bis auf knapp 3 Meter ...
Die Kamera mag sie aber nicht, da muss ich immer etwas tricksen. Das ist mir heute so leidlich gelungen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

ein kleiner Marco


----------



## Muschelschubserin (7. Aug. 2016)

Hier kommt fast täglich eine Rasselbande an Schwalben vorbei und fliegt im wilden Parcour knapp über den Teich um zu fressen....Da sie im Abstand von ca. zwei Sekunden "eintauchen", sind leider nicht alle zusammen auf den Fotos zu sehen. Und ich denke fast jedes mal an Marco und freue mich so
    

Und mit dem neuen Zaun freuen sich die Spatzen über einen neuen Sitzplatz


----------



## DbSam (7. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ein kleiner Marco


Ja, da muss ich unweigerlich auch immer an Dich und Deine Zöglinge denken. 

  
Die Bachstelzen können 'auf Arbeit' anscheinend keine Sekunde still sitzen. Immer unterwegs und in Bewegung. Verfolgt seinen besten Freund, den 'Rasenrobi', auf Schritt und Tritt und tanzt dem Kater vor der __ Nase herum. Muss ich mal sehen, dass ich das Schauspiel mal aufs Foto bekomme ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die Bachstelzen können 'auf Arbeit' anscheinend keine Sekunde still sitzen. Immer unterwegs und in Bewegung. Verfolgt seinen besten Freund, den 'Rasenrobi', auf Schritt und Tritt



 das glaube ich gerne - immerhin legt der Robi unermüdlich Leckereien frei 

Wer so großzügig füttert, muss ein guter Freund sein


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
der Rotkehlchennachwuchs ist unterwegs...und schon genauso frech wie die Eltern.

 
petra


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

heute gab´s
wieder Mauersegler , angekündigt als "Turmfalke"....
trotzdem alles gut !!!! die Leute haben sich wenigstens gekümmert !!

ganz doofes Wetter für Mauersegler 2.Brut !!!

bei Kontakt unbedingt erfahrene Tierschützer befragen !!

schönes WE


----------



## karsten. (27. Aug. 2016)

Nachtrag

einer von den eher "pflegeleichten"   

er freut sich über "Füttererbesuch"sichtbar und lautstark
frisst gut
und
schläft danach augenblicklich ein



 

 

  








fast wie ich.....


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2016)

Pass auf deine Finger auf.
petra


----------



## lollo (27. Aug. 2016)

karsten. schrieb:


> ganz doofes Wetter für Mauersegler 2.Brut !!!



Hallo,
und nicht nur das, hier sind sie schon alle wieder auf dem Weg zurück, und ich liege noch südlicher als du.
Bleibt dir nur eins Karsten, entweder steckst du sie in den Flieger, oder bringst sie nach Frankfurt.


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2016)

Die Kraniche sammeln sich auch langsam ;(


----------



## Kleud (30. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben ganz viele Schwalben gehabt, das war total toll. Ich finde es immer total faszinierend, sie beim __ Fliegen zu beobachten.


----------



## pema (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
aus dem 'undefinierbaren' Rotkehlchennachwuchs mausert sich langsam ein richtiges Rotkehlchen
 

petra


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
was ist eigentlich an der Terrassenfutterstelle los, wenn die Kerle glauben, niemand ist zuhause.
Entschuldigung für die schlechte Fotoqualität...aber durch eine schmutzige Küchenscheibe und hinter einem Schrank versteckt - ging nicht besser.
Die Spatzenhorde übernimmt die Herrschaft...man sieht auf dem Bild vielleicht 15 Spatzen - auf dem Boden unter der Futterstelle waren sicherlich noch mal 15-20 Kerle
 

eine Minute später taucht Sie auf. Alle weg...bis auf den einen mutigen Späher (auf dem Baumstumpf links).
 

Der hat dann auch seinen Kollegen Bescheid gesagt, dass die böse Elster wieder weg ist und ein paar Sekunden später tobte wieder der Bär (diesmal musste ich sogar durch die Jalousien fotografieren).
 

petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2016)

Ich kann Euch leider keine Bilder bieten, aber heute hatte ich einen ganz magischen Moment! Das Telefon klingelte, meine Nachbarin war dran. „Geh ganz schnell ans Fenster, der __ Reiher ist auf der Insel!“. Hui, da bin ich aber geflitzt und war ganz verzaubert, als ich sah, wie dieser beeindruckende Vogel im langen Gras umherstakste, in den Teich stieg und in Lauerstellung ging, einen ziemlich großen Fisch fing, diesen verspeiste und dann in aller Seelenruhe auf der Brücke seine Flügel putzte. Was der Sache dann aber noch die Krone aufsetzte: Während ich den Reiher beobachtete, nahm ich aus dem Augenwinkel plötzlich einen blauen Blitz wahr, der in den flachen Teil des Teiches tauchte und gleich wieder aufflog. Eisvogel! Wow! Der kleine Kerl flog bald hierhin, bald dorthin, saß eine Weile auf der Lehne des Gartenstuhls und ließ sich dann auf dem Geländer der Brücke nieder, um nach Fischchen Ausschau zu halten. Es war wirklich sehr sehr aufregend. Was für ein Geschenk ist doch ein Garten mit alten Bäumen und einem Teich …!

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen wunderbaren Freitag!
Kathrin


----------



## pema (30. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,
ich ärgere mich immer ewig darüber, in solchen Augenblicken die Kamera nicht griffbereit zu haben.
Meist renn ich dann ins Arbeitszimmer, schnappe die Kamera und...alle weg.
Gestern flog z.B. ein Schwarm Störche direkt über den Garten. Ziemlich niedrig und sie kreisten sogar noch ein paar Runden. Störche  habe ich hier (Ruhrpott) noch nie gesehen...ich war so aufgeregt, dass ich sogar sofort ins Auto gestiegen bin, um zu schauen, ob der kleine Schwarm denn bei uns in der Nähe (ein paar Äcker gibt es) gelandet ist. Da hatte ich auch die Kamera mit dabei...aber kein Storch weit und breit.
Ein trauriges Ereignis in diesem Jahr habe ich auch nicht fotografiert. Ich war einfach zu geschockt. Ein Amselpaar hat - wie jedes Jahr - in der Nähe unserer Terrasse ein Nest gebaut. Aber offensichtlich ist dem Männchen etwas zugestoßen. Das Weibchen hat alleine die Aufzucht übernommen. Allen gefütterten  Mehlwürmern zum Trotz...sie hat es nicht geschafft. Nach ein paar Regentagen sah ich sie mit etwas schon ziemlich Großem im Schnabel aus dem Nest __ fliegen. Ich konnte es kaum glauben - es war ein totes Küken. Danach holte sie sofort das zweite tote Küken und das dritte.
Alle drei landeten direkt auf unserer Terrasse. Ich war noch in Schreckstarre, als zwei Elstern auftauchten und die toten Küken mitnahmen.
Das Verhalten der Amselmutter danach war sehr traurig. Sie sammelte - wie vorher auch - an der Futterstelle Futter für ihre Kinder und saß dann völlig durcheinander mit dem Schnabel voll Futter da und schaute auf die Stelle, an die sie ihre Jungen geworfen hatte. Das ganze ging fast einen Tag lang...dann verschwand sie.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2016)

Liebe Petra,
ach wie traurig! Man fühlt sich so schrecklich hilflos, wenn so ein kleines Lebenwesen leidet und man nicht helfen kann …

Ich wohne seit sechs Monaten auf dem Land und ich habe eine Nachbarin, die lange als Landwirtschaftshelferin in Milchviehbetrieben gearbeitet hat. Kürzlich saßen wir abends im Garten und hörten, wie in der Nähe eine Kuh sehr kläglich rief, immer und immer wieder. Auf meine Frage hin erklärte meine Nachbarin, dass das vermutlich ein Muttertier sei, dem gerade das Kälbchen weggenommen wurde … Puh! Da wurde mir dann auch mal wieder bewusst, was der Menschen großer Bedarf an Fleisch und Milchprodukten verursacht. Ich meine, Fleisch esse ich seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr fast überhaupt nicht mehr. Aber Milchprodukte mag ich schon sehr gerne. Schwierig ist das! Ein weiterer Anlass, das eigene Komsumverhalten immer wieder zu überdenken.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hui, da bin ich aber geflitzt und war ganz verzaubert, als ich sah, wie dieser beeindruckende Vogel im langen Gras umherstakste, in den Teich stieg................


Ich wäre auch geflitzt und hätte mit den Armen gewedelt.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Sep. 2016)

Bei mir ist der __ Reiher herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch geflitzt und hätte mit den Armen gewedelt.....


Dann hätte der __ Reiher gedacht, Du willst __ fliegen und hätte sich totgelacht. Auch 'ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2016)

Heute habe ich den Fütterer wieder an den Parkplatz gestellt und in Betrieb genommen  

Meisen, Finken, Rotkehlchen und Sperlinge waren fast sofort zur Stelle und waren begeistert 

....und die Hühner waren auch sofort da und turnten um den Fütterer und versuchten ständig, durch den Maschendraht ans Futter zu kommen......

Dann kam mir die Idee, den Fütterer praktisch auf "Füsse" zu stellen, so dass die Hühner drunter alles einsammeln können, was die Vögel fallen lassen. 

Das verhindert dann auch gleich, dass die runter gefallenen Futterreste Ratten und Mäuse anziehen.

Gedacht - Getan   .....das ist das Ergebnis:


----------



## pema (9. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
die Eichelhäher sammeln fleißig für den Winter.

       

petra


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2016)

Heut, so zu sagen im Vorgarten von Berlin, genauer in Linum.
Ein kleiner Abendspaziergang.......


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Abendspaziergang.......


Was haste jetzt geknipst....
1 x Gänse....langer Hals. Was wahr es sonst noch?




Christine schrieb:


> Dann hätte der __ Reiher gedacht, Du willst __ fliegen und hätte sich totgelacht. Auch 'ne Möglichkeit


Also wenn er totgelacht neben dem Teich liegen bleibt, spendiere ich auch eine Beerdigung.


----------



## pema (10. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was haste jetzt geknipst....


Kraniche. Zumindest auf den ersten drei Bildern. Was auf den letzten beiden Fotos ist, kann ich nicht erkennen. Der Formationsflug ist anders...muss aber nichts heißen. Kraniche formieren sich zwischendurch öfter mal neu...und dann sieht das so aus. Gänse sind es jedenfalls nicht, die haben nämlich ziemlich kurze Beine.
petra


----------



## pema (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
In den letzten Tagen sind 'Durchreisende' bei uns zu Gast. Leider sehr scheu und die Küchenfenster habe ich immer noch nicht geputzt. Deshalb etwas verschwommen...die Bilder.
__ Stare im Ruhekleid:

         

petra


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Petra,
das sind ja wunderschöne Aufnahmen ! Leider halten die Vögel nicht still beim Fotografieren, und rücken sich auch noch selten ins rechte Licht .


----------



## troll20 (10. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was haste jetzt geknipst...


Alles Kraniche, gefühlt zig Tausende


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

....und hier ein paar aktuelle Fotos von Besuchern meines Fütterers - beim  aaufgenommen


----------



## pema (26. Okt. 2016)

Erst waren sie bei Rene in Berlin...jetzt sind sie im Ruhrpott angekommen (oder sind's andere):
Egal...die sitzen bald im Warmen. Kraniche über Bochum.

           

petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,
es geht wieder los....
entsprechende Vogelbilder kommen später  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> entsprechende Vogelbilder kommen später


Was für ein Fett nimmst du ?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Totto
Ich mische Margarine und Kokosfett, das Futter besteht aus kleingeschnittenen Äpfeln, Nüssen, Haferflocken und Wintermischfutter für alle Körnerfresser.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2016)

So ruhig hier ...... scheint dieses Jahr keiner die Vögel zu füttern oder haben die alle Grippe ?


----------



## lollo (3. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> scheint dieses Jahr keiner die Vögel zu füttern oder haben die alle Grippe



Hallo,

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten,  ansonsten wie immer, hoffentlich ohne VG.


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2016)

Ups, bei mir wird schon kräftig gefüttert, der 2 te 25 kg Sack ist schon angefangen. 
Reste auf der Erde gibt es kaum noch, dafür sorgen meine flügellosen Mitbewohner.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> dafür sorgen meine flügellosen Mitbewohner.


Zahme Kaninchen ?


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2016)

Nein, Totto, 
das sind echte Wilde !!  Sie werden aber so nach und nach ruhiger, weil sie merken, hier droht keine
Gefahr. Ich hab sogar einen echten Hasen, der vom Wald aus ab und zu mal vorbeischaut. 
Um aber bei der Vögelei zu bleiben : Bussard, Sperber und Habicht gibts hier auch


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2016)

Servus

Diesen Specht konnte ich vorgestern am kleinen Teich ablichten.

  

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 2.Advent
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2016)

... und heute diesen Grünfink ...

          

Aufgeplustert wegen der Kälte knabberte der Grünling an Sonnenblumenkernen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Dez. 2016)

Gestern ist ein Trupp Kraniche über uns, der Sonne entgegen gezogen ...

      

Sollten die schon nicht längst im Winterquartier sein ?
Gestern hat es einen Tageshöchstwert von -3°C gegeben.

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (6. Dez. 2016)

eben gerade ist hier auch noch ein Schwung von ca 30 Tieren vorbei gezogen . Die waren ganz still , als ob sie ihre ganze Kraft für den Flug aufsparen müssen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Dez. 2016)

Ich hatte heute mal Zeit, die Essensgäste abzulichten. Zuerst kamen die Kohlmeisen, die dann kurze Zeit später von ein paar Feldsperlingen verscheucht wurden.


----------



## jolantha (12. Dez. 2016)

Rolf, bei mir geht es eigentlih recht gut mit den Spatzen und den Meisen. 
Wahrscheinlich haben sie sich mittlerweile aneinander gewöhnt. 
Nur mit den Kaninchen wollen sie Alle nicht so richtig


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2016)

Ich konnte leider kein Foto machen, aber wir hatten am Wochenende eine Invasion von Drosseln, Spatzen, Meisen, Finken und Amseln glaube ich auch.
Alle zusammen beim Vogelhaus und am Boden, teilweise bis vor die Terrassentür, einer ist sogar kurz gegen gehüpft. 
Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht gesehen bei uns.


----------



## Ls650tine (12. Dez. 2016)

Bei uns sind zur Zeit KEINE Vögel unterwegs, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt, seit gewiss 10 Tagen kein einziger Vogel im Garten. 
Im ganzen Nachbar-Umkreis sind die Futterstellen verwaist. Nicht mal Spatzen oder Kohlmeisen... sogar die Elstern, welche sich immer 
die liegengebliebenen Mausleichen meiner Mietze holen.
Woran das wohl liegt mag??? Bin echt irritiert...

LG, Tine


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2016)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Bei uns sind zur Zeit KEINE Vögel unterwegs, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt, seit gewiss 10 Tagen kein einziger Vogel im Garten.
> Im ganzen Nachbar-Umkreis sind die Futterstellen verwaist. Nicht mal Spatzen oder Kohlmeisen... sogar die Elstern, welche sich immer
> die liegengebliebenen Mausleichen meiner Mietze holen.
> Woran das wohl liegt mag??? Bin echt irritiert...
> ...


Waren ja alle bei uns.


----------



## Ls650tine (12. Dez. 2016)

Schick sie wieder her  
sie fehlen mir echt...


----------



## Ida17 (21. Dez. 2016)

Hey Tine,

dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bei uns im Garten war sonst eine bunte Vogelschar vertreten, von der Amsel bis zum Zaunkönig, aber trotz des reichlichen Futterangebots gibt es kaum mehr Vögel 
Es heißt, dass der Frühling wohl zu kalt und zu nass gewesen ist, so dass die armen Tierchen an der schlechten Witterung verstorben sind.
Das wäre sehr sehr schade, selbst Raben und Elstern lassen sich kaum blicken


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Ida, 
also ich habe das Thema auch mit meinen Kollegen/innen diskutiert. Ich habe die Info bekommen, da wir (zumindest in Süddeutschland) noch keinen Schnee haben, finden die Vögel genug in Wald und Feld, so dass sie nicht in die Städte kommen. 
Die Info stammt vom SWR-Wetterteam. Ich weiß das jetzt aber auch bloß vom Hören-Sagen. 
Es ist aber auch unheimlich, so ganz ohne das Gezwitscher.

LG, Tine


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2016)

Also ihr könnt euch gerne bei uns welche Abholen. 
Ob Sperling oder Finken der verschiedensten Arten, Rotkelchen, Amsel, Drossel, Eichelhäher, Elstern und verschiedene Raben und und und noch vieles mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,

heute stand ein Bericht bei uns in der Tageszeitung. Mehrere Leute berichteten das in diesem Jahr kaum Vögel zu den Futterstellen kommen. Der Grund dafür wäre auch den Ornithologen noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rhabarber (21. Dez. 2016)

Amseln sind auch etwas weniger,  aber  heute haben sich bis zu 15 Spatzen gleichzeitig über die Futterstellen hergemacht.


----------



## Daufi (22. Dez. 2016)

Also bei uns sind beim Futter vor allem die Meisen und Spatzen zugange...

Es ist auch lustig anzusehen wenn sporadisch mal eine Elster wild schaukelnd an den Meisenbällen hängt und speist...
Ansonsten ist im Garten schon noch Vögelleben.... Auf Stippvisite vom Waldrand kommen meistens 2 Bundspechte vorbei, Raben sind komplett verschwunden, Amseln, __ Stare gut unterwegs, müssen auch mal Körnerfutter rausstellen, im Moment hängen nur Meisenknödel rum...
Übrigens, euch allen eine schöne Bescherung am Samstag!


----------



## troll20 (23. Dez. 2016)

Ein paar verirrte in Richtung Süden unterwegs 
  
Die dummen Gänse __ fliegen definitiv in die falsche Richtung. Denn entweder müssen sie Richtung Kochtopf oder wieder zurüch in den Norden denn ich will jetzt Frühling haben


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2016)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Bei uns sind zur Zeit KEINE Vögel unterwegs, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt,


Spatzen sind alle bei mir, gezählt 35, ein paar an der Futterstelle aber unter der Zypressenhecke ist es auch immer trocken. Wenn irgend eine Gefahr möglich ist reicht ein beherzter Hüpfer in die Hecke.
Streit gibt es derzeit nicht ums Fressen sondern um die Staubbadestellen unter der Hecke......da ist mehr Andrang in den jetzt schon vorhandenen Kuhlen als im Futterhaus.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Dez. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> __ Stare gut unterwegs,


__ Star ???? Da bist du dir Sicher......


----------



## jolantha (28. Dez. 2016)

Manchmal denke ich, ich bin die Einzige die  hier füttert. 
Hier wuselt alles rum, und frißt sich fett. 
4 dicke Ringeltauben, meine 2 Rabenkrähen sowieso, außerdem natürlich 100 te Spatzen und
etliche Meisen. Die Grünfinken sind in der Unterzahl, und meine Kaninchen sind mittlerweile zu dritt .
Selbst die Mäuse holen sich ungeniert die herabgefallenen Körner unterm Futterhaus weg.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> meine 2 Rabenkrähen sowieso


Was gibst du denen. Und wie ?


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2016)

Totto, 
die fressen einfach alles. Kleingeschnittene alte Brötchen, kleingeklopfte Meisenknödel, Winterstreufutter, Apfel, Nüsse,
gekochte, ungesalzene Kartoffeln und ab und zu mal gekochtes Ei. 
Das Futter kommt unters Futterhäuschen in einen Blumentopfuntersatz. Naürlich holen sich da auch die anderen Vögel mal was weg. 
Da ich die zwei ( manchmal drei ) schon sehr lange habe, sind sie nicht mehr ganz so scheu, und wenn sie angeflogen kommen, und in sicherer
Entfernung auf Futter warten, fülle ich erst dann den Napf. 
Für die anderen verfressenen größeren Flieger streue ich das Futter einfach um das Häuschen herum .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
die Spechte kommen nach wie vor, viele Meisen, Spatzen, Eichelhäher, aber kaum Grünfinken.
Dafür haben wir dies Jahr 'ne Menge Elstern.
Entschuldigt die nicht so dolle Qualität der Fotos (durch's Küchenfenster fotografiert)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Dez. 2016)

...und noch ein paar hinterher.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Dez. 2016)

Ihr habt es echt gut, so viele schöne Vögelchen 
Kann wirklich sein, dass es noch nicht kalt genug ist und zum Teil die Sträucher noch so viele Samenstände aufweisen, ich hoffe es zumindest für die Tiere! 
Ich geh dann mal weiter fleißig die Bäume "beschmücken" und beobachten


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2016)

@Goldkäferchen 
Dann putze halt mal das Küchenfenster!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> @Goldkäferchen
> Dann putze halt mal das Küchenfenster!




LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da ich die zwei ( manchmal drei ) schon sehr lange habe, sind sie nicht mehr ganz so scheu, und wenn sie angeflogen kommen, und in sicherer
> Entfernung auf Futter warten, fülle ich erst dann den Napf.


Na so genau kennen mich unsere nicht und ich hätte auch nur wenn es dunkel ist Zeit.....Mal probieren ob die an Futter gehen. Derzeit liegen noch jede menge Äpfel unten unter dem Baum


----------

